# fishroom construction...



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

fishroom construction...


































































i add more tank soon i can...

---------------- 
l 20g l 20g l 
l---------------l 
l 55g l 
l--------------- l 
l 20g l 20g l 
l---------------l


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

cool. wish I could have one


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

i want to do some thing like that since i have 2 55g and 2 20g so i can have so much more space P Nice job :thumb:


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice stand. I love fishroom threads. I hope you keep posting pics as you add tanks.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for your compliment...
yes i try to update my photo if i can...
at first i want to do a pic of all my step but i forget it...  

i do some photo when i add some tank because me too i love to follow thread like this...
mor photo of my tank... http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb14/cboubou/


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*I'm not in construction but it doensn't seems to me that those planks will be able to hold the water load.*


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

it's 2x4x8... and after many research, it's the best way to do it...
i saw a man with 3x130g on that kind of contruction...
i'm not the creator of the dye but it's relatively simple...

i'm not in construction too...  
i sit on it with some poeple and the wood don't make a sound or move..


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

what is that a 55 gallon? 440 lbs? When you get the 2nd tank above it, it will be 900 lbs... I think it may hold, but you may want to reinforce it as spit_fire noted...

I'm not sure what the weight load of a 4' lenght of 2x4 on end would be... You could put some supports down the back of the rack... and double up the 2x4 in the horizontal rails... I think you'd be ok. Obviously it's holding now.. with nearly 1000 lbs on it though, I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

i try to add some pic soon i can because i'm sure i don't need too add more wood on my setup...
maybe other people with the same setup can explain you why it's so solid because i'm not a manuel person and i copy the setup of other people...  

more photo coming soon with more tank...


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> *I'm not in construction but it doensn't seems to me that those planks will be able to hold the water load.*


To the original poster - I'm sorry - I have to agree!

Looks like you've put a lot of work into it, but, I hope for you and your fish's sake that you don't flood the floor with the water of a tank that has splatted onto the deck.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They'll be fine. I have a similar stand, with four 75 gallons on it for over a decade... no issues.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Agree with Fogelhund (and I am in construction, lol). The vertical beams supporting the cross members have been notched to accept the cross members.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks to help me... you put doubt in my mind...
but i know it's a good way to make a stand...

it's very solid... if we can build roof of house with that...
more solid than certain metal stand...

i have add one 20g on top and the next follow soon i found a good deal...


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

some more...
i add something for hide my light...


----------



## werbs (May 11, 2009)

I like the small fridge in the fish room :thumb:


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

mmm... beeeeer....mmmmm.... perfect for friday happy hour... 
:fish:  :fish:  :fish:  :fish:


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

fishroom update
thans for your comment and question...


----------

